# Postfix sendet und empfängt nicht



## venommedia (11. Jan. 2012)

Hi,

ich habe nach folgender Anleitung meinen Server installiert:
The Perfect Server - OEL 5.4 [ISPConfig 3] | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials

Zusätzlich habe ich statt dem Standard Squirrelmail auf Nutsmail umgestellt welches auf Squirrelmail funktioniert.

Wenn ich eine Mail verschicken möchte ladet die Seite nur ewig lange.
Möchte ich eine Mail an einen durch ISPConfig angelegten Empfänger senden kommt folgende Fehlermeldung in der mail.log


> Jan 11 21:08:59 venomhosting postfix/trivial-rewrite[7043]: warning: do not list domain venomhosting.at in BOTH mydestination and virtual_mailbox_domains
> Jan 11 21:08:59 venomhosting postfix/smtpd[7309]: 4594C33C08CC: client=aboutblank.at[188.40.89.147]
> Jan 11 21:08:59 venomhosting postfix/cleanup[7158]: 4594C33C08CC: message-id=<4F0DEC5A.3050705@markuswildzeiss.com>
> Jan 11 21:08:59 venomhosting postfix/qmgr[15999]: 4594C33C08CC: from=<me@markuswildzeiss.com>, size=1213, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
> ...


postfix-config sieht folgendermaßen aus:


> # See /usr/share/postfix/main.cf.dist for a commented, more complete version
> 
> 
> # Debian specific:  Specifying a file name will cause the first
> ...


Da ich bisher ein anderes System als ISPConfig verwendet habe stellt sich mir abseits dieses Problem noch die Frage wie ich denn auf den phpmyadmin zugreifen kann, der sollte ja bereits installiert und laufen, schließlich verwendet ISPConfig selbst auch eine MySQL Datenbank.

*EDIT:*
Problem gelöst, trotzdem danke!

in der main.cf in der zeile "mydestination" war "$myhostname" zuviel.
Senden und empfangen funktioniert nun.


----------



## beejayf (5. Jan. 2013)

*Danke!!*

Hatte genau das selbe Problem! Super, dass Du Deine Lösung dokumentiert hattest. Bei mir war die Domain sogar im Klartext vorhanden.

Gutes Neues Jahr!


----------



## Till (6. Jan. 2013)

> in der main.cf in der zeile "mydestination" war "$myhostname" zuviel.
> Senden und empfangen funktioniert nun.


Das ist zwar auch eine Lösung, das problem ist aber ein anderes in einem Postfix setup mit virtuellen usern (so wie es ispconfig verwendet) darf keine Domain als mydomain ode myhostname verwendet werden die auch zum empfang von Emails verwendet werden soll. Die Lösung ist, eine subdomain zu verwenden wie im perfect setup beschrieben. Also statt:

myhostname = meinedomain.de

sollte eine subdomain verwendet werden, wie auch beim server Hostnamen selbst. also z.B.:

myhostname = server1.meinedomain.de


----------

